# Best Homemade Tools >  Homemade tools made with Harbor Freight tools

## Jon

Here's a rundown on some Harbor Freight tools we have listed in the encyclopedia. To get this list, I simply searched the database for "Harbor Freight" and "HF".

Some misc Harbor Freight tips are at the bottom. Additional tools? Tips? Advice? Post in this thread.  :Smile:  













Upgraded HF Bead Roller
 by ak's-r-us

tags: bead roller













Modified HF Drill Press
 by dabeldesign

tags: drill press













Motorized HF Tubing Roller
 by Bonehead

tags: tube bender













Square Tube Bending Die for HF Pipe Bender
 by cboy

tags: pipe bender













Powered HF Bead Roller
 by Dammit

tags: bead roller













Modified HF Bead Roller
 by mosimpson

tags: bead roller













Harbor Freight Bead Roller Modifications
 by Jim Stabe

tags: bead roller













HF Bead Roller Stand
 by NealinCA

tags: bead roller













TIG Electrode Sharpener
 by courtjester

tags: grinding, welder













Scratch-Built Tubing Roller
 by Brian1

tags: tube bender













Hydraulic Tubing Bender Conversion
 by cweed

tags: bender, hydraulic













Inexpensive Router Lift
 by Vestus

tags: lifting, router













HF Mill Z-Axis Upgrade
 by FLSTEAM

tags: CNC, mill













HF Motor Reversing Switch Wiring
 by wlw_19958

tags: electrical, motor, rewiring













Jib Crane for Mill
 by platypus20

tags: jib crane













Lifting Table
 by seal killer

tags: table













Portable Bandsaw Vertical Bracket
 by Machine_Punk

tags: bandsaw













English Wheel
 by Howard Connelly Design

tags: light, English wheel, dolly stand













Transmission Jack
 by glfredrick

tags: transmission, jack













Vertical Bender Stand
 by Hiapo

tags: tube bender, hydraulic, ram













Extended Ratchet Handle
 by nissan_crawler

tags: ratchet, hand tools













Pinion Gear Puller
 by Witha C

tags: puller, motorcycle, crankshaft, pinion













Drain Fitting
 by Camfx

tags: drain, fitting













Stepped Fingers for Sheetmetal Brake
 by astroracer

tags: sheetmetal, brake, flange













Tube Bender
 by rigger77

tags: tube bender, welding, pneumatic













Nut Starter
 by James Waldby

tags: lathe, clamp













Oval Tray Jig
 by shipwright

tags: jig, router













Universal Pulley Holder
 by blknblu

tags: pulley, crankshaft, holder













Brake Drum Puller
 by cell

tags: puller, brake drums, welding













Drive Adaptor for Pipe Threader
 by astroracer

tags: pipe, welding, threading, adaptor













Minibike Lift
 by byron ness

tags: motorcycle, lifting, workstand













Solar-Powered Auxiliary Power System
 by Feedthelibertytree

tags: toolbox, fan, battery, power supply, electronics, controller, inverter













Rim Roller
 by astroracer

tags: workbench, roller













Angle Grinder Table Saw
 by Rick Sparber

tags: angle grinder, table saw













English Wheel
 by Captainleeward

tags: welding













Multifunction Divider and Compass
 by CedarSlayer

tags: grinding, divider, compass













Reverse Tumbler Modification
 by Captainleeward

tags: lathe, modification













Bandsaw Laser Guide
 by harborfreight8x12

tags: bandsaw, laser













Round Tubing Layout Jig
 by astroracer

tags: tubing, jig, layout, caster(s)













Mini Lathe Cross Slide DRO
 by DaveInPA

tags: lathe, DRO, cross slide













T-Square Fence and Table Extension
 by mr95gst

tags: square, table saw, fence













Modified Harbor Freight Bead Roller
 by themodernartist

tags: bead roller













Harbor Freight Bead Roller Modifications
 by Jim Stabe

tags: bead roller













Modifications to a Harbor Freight English Wheel
 by James P. Riser

tags: English wheel













Square Tube Bending Die for HF Pipe Bender
 by cboy

tags: pipe bender













Transmission Adaptor for Cherry Picker
 by convx4

tags: transmission, floor jack, crane













Power-Added Ring Roller
 by badshifter

tags: ring roller













Cherry Picker Shop Press
 by mixedupamx

tags: press













Bead Roller with Hand Wheel
 by Glenn

tags: bead roller













Adjustable Body Dolly
 by 4t64rd

tags: autobody, dolly













Powered Bead Roller
 by fbama73

tags: bead roller













Freestanding Visqueen Paint Booth
 by Christopher

tags: painting, paint booth













Hydraulic Tubing Bender
 by Twisted Minis

tags: tube bender













Accurized Craftsman Drill Press
 by Vestus

tags: drill press













Powered HF Bead Roller
 by Dammit

tags: bead roller













Shop Crane
 by Jim Stabe

tags: crane













Modified HF Bead Roller
 by mosimpson

tags: bead roller













Self-Lifting Rotisserie
 by Jim Stabe

tags: rotisserie













Bolt Cutter Rivet Crusher
 by CatCow

tags: rivet, hand tools, gunsmithing













Bead Roller Modifications
 by Various MSA Members

tags: bead roller













Low-Budget Motorcycle Lift
 by Bill Dudley

tags: motorcycle, jack













Deburring Tumbler
 by Mark

tags: deburring













Belt Grinder/Deburrer
 by lbhsbz

tags: belt grinder, deburring













Air/Hydraulic Tubing Bender
 by medwards

tags: tube bender













Pocket Knife Sharpener
 by jvander68

tags: grinder, knife













Tube Notching Setup
 by Hollywood

tags: jig, notcher













Air Cylinder Propane Forge
 by Rob Garner

tags: forge, propane













HF Mill Z-Axis Upgrade
 by FLSTEAM

tags: CNC, mill













HF Motor Reversing Switch Wiring
 by wlw_19958

tags: electrical, motor, rewiring













Machete Wrench
 by EV Builder

tags: wrench, machete













End Mill Sharpener
 by DICKEYBIRD

tags: sharpening













Dust Collector
 by Dan Sherman

tags: dust collection













Cyclonic Separator Mod for Dust Collector
 by JERRY54

tags: dust collection













Bandsaw Fence
 by Jei'son

tags: bandsaw, clamp, fence













Flat Six Engine Stand
 by Cupcar

tags: engine, stand













Hardtop Hoist
 by xxxflhrci

tags: hoist













Hardtop Gantry
 by grymsr

tags: hoist













Car Rotisserie
 by HelmetHead

tags: rotisserie













Engine Dolly
 by wildcat85

tags: engine, stand













Fold-Down Workbench
 by redryder

tags: workbench













Disc Sander
 by DICKEYBIRD

tags: disc sander, motor, switch













Spot Welder Tips
 by BradMartinson

tags: spot welder, lathe, tips













Chamfer Plane
 by rhoddity

tags: chamfer, plane













Truck Crane
 by coyotencuttin

tags: truck, crane, welding, winch













Generator
 by Tim

tags: engine, generator













Trailer-Mounted Winch
 by jniolon

tags: trailer, winch






Some keys to getting value from Harbor Freight:

-Accept that HF will never be the equivalent of a "real" tool supplier.

-Work the sales and discounts and coupons and tricks. An inexpensive tool can turn into a ridiculously inexpensive tool.

-Understand the difference between inexpensive and cheap. Sometimes the difference is important, sometimes it simply doesn't exist.

-Be cautious with consumables. Blades, bits, etc. These need an extra skeptical eye. You don't "save" anything if one breaks at a critical moment, and they will usually break when they are storing the greatest amount of energy.

-You usually get what you pay for. The upside is that this means that you don't get a 50-cent driver for $8, like is sometimes the case at big box stores. That 50-cent driver is usually priced accurately, for better or for worse.

-Get your spelling lessons elsewhere. It takes a special kind of company to stamp a misspelled version of "Pittsburgh" into a tool.  :Smile: 

-It might be advantageous for you to buy multiple instances of a specific tool, toss them around, lose some, break some, etc. For specific tools, in specific situations, you could come ahead like this, and avoid the stress of monitoring a fancy tool in a certain environment.

-HF might be best as a tool "platform". If you can buy basic tools there, and mod them, you'll likely extract the maximum value from their offerings.

----------

C-Bag (Dec 8, 2015),

DIYer (Dec 8, 2015),

lazarus (Jun 5, 2016),

nixrox (Dec 13, 2015),

Paul Jones (Dec 7, 2015),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 14, 2018)

----------


## scorch

This thread made me think about the Harbor Freight rotary table that I modified for CNC use.

I took some pictures and posted it here:
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/s...ry-table-31702

----------


## C-Bag

Another "key" Jon is buy the HFT's used, they are even cheaper then! 

Sometimes I've been able to get basket cases for penny's and it makes even less remorseful about modding it beyond recognition :Smile: 

My lathe, mill, and 14" bandsaw were all used off CL. All of them had passed through several hands with some improvements, and some botched try's. The bandsaw was totally modded to become a dedicated metal saw. Dropped down blade speed from 3k ft per min to 110. And because I only paid $50 for it I could afford putting a good all bearing upper and lower guide headS on it and still be cheaper than even a used 14" HF or it's knockoff origin a Delta.

Thanks for putting those up Jon. There's a bunch more though and just like U2oob I can fall down that rabbit hole for hours/days. One that I found recently and capitalized on was using a HFT cheapo drill press vise to make a small ring roller. Talk about a timely find! I of course had to modify it and have been using it extensively.

----------

Captainleeward (Jan 5, 2018),

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016),

PJs (Apr 23, 2016)

----------


## Jon

Nice one scorch! I'd be interested to see the 3D version if you end up trying it.

Good call C-Bag. I gotta admit, I've never bought a used HF tool, and I don't have a good reason why. I just had a very interesting look on my local Craigslist. I did notice that the misspelling "Harbor Fr*ie*ght" is yielding some good results.

Also: "Harb*our*" instead of "Harbor".

----------

Captainleeward (Jan 5, 2018),

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016),

PJs (Apr 23, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

> I did notice that the misspelling "Harbor Fr*ie*ght" is yielding some good results.



LOL! I don't even bother with doing a search, I only make sure the tool posting has a pic. There are LOTS of people bagging on HFT's saying their tool is better and asking close to retail $$. Of course they sit and post the same thing over and over trying to snag a sucker. Some don't even know what they are trying to sell is a HFT. It's tough trolling CL because about half the folks don't respond and half of the ones who do respond I don't trust. But there are nuggets for the patient.

----------

PJs (Apr 23, 2016)

----------


## Jon

I used to work Craigslist quite a bit when I was younger. For the good deals, I converted the results to a custom RSS feed, then I used an RSS feeder that checked every few minutes during the day. The key was to be first, fast, and professional.

For the misspellings, I've found waiting is a decent strategy. At the end of the listing, the seller is just perplexed as to why he didn't even get a single email about the sale. Then you offer your discounted cash no-BS price, arrive quickly, load it yourself, etc. Really professional email or phone call, so they know you're not a scammer.

Scheduling buyers to view the item at the same time is also a good example of using social proof. You see sellers doing this a lot.

I used to balk at stuff like no pic, misspellings, bad description, etc. Now I see it as an opportunity.

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016),

PJs (Apr 23, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

It should be noted, not all area's are equal. I scan from SF Bay area to LA and where I am midway between them is still the best. There is a LOT of small and micro manufacturers like myself here. And when they either retire, go out of biz or pass, their shops have astounding stuff. 

It can be tough dealing with the relatives though. I know what's a good deal and what's new prices. I'm not looking to steal it just not get ripped off. HFT's have skewed the market to where people expect those prices or less for quality tools. But like you mention, I treat people professionally and expect to be treated the same. 

My main problem is I'm working out of my two car garage and keep finding deals on equipment and don't have the storage space for the parts that I want to cannibalize from them. Right now there are two complete industrial portable automatic taping machines that were for sealing up pallet flats that the guy wants $100ea. for! Any of the components, 2" rollers, two gearhead motors, larger air rams, heavy duty castors not to mention the frames and guards are worth way more than that. My junkyard dog, CL/Ebay vulture senses are a tingle....but all I can do is watch. And drool.

----------

PJs (Apr 23, 2016)

----------


## kbalch

Unfortunately, my experience with Craigslist has been pretty negative, especially as a seller. People either want to steal something for ridiculously small money or they're outright scammers. When I was a kid in NY in the '60s and '70s, we had a local paper called PennySaver featuring local ads for all sorts of items, from used tools to cars. Nowadays, Craigslist seems to attract the same crowd.

I agree completely that the way to get a seller's attention is to be prompt, polite, and professional. Those are also good guidelines for life, in general…

As a buyer, it's always a challenge to deal with the fantasy prices to which some sellers cling, either believing their goods to be worth nearly new money or at least representing that they do in the hopes of finding a sucker. These are the same folks who, at a garage sale, will see something obviously worth $5 marked at $1, then offer 25 cents and be shocked and offended when you tell them no.

Anyway…  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ken

----------


## C-Bag

I have to admit, CL seems a one way street for me too. I've only sold one thing even though I've tried several times. The one thing I sold, the guy was great. The other try's were nothing but jerks and scammers.

----------


## Jon

I had very bad "luck" at first, but did better after enhancing my filters and scheduling purchasers at similar times. I also think it's deeply dependent on geographical location, and the type of item being sold. It helped me to also make extremely clear to people that, if the item is as described, the price can't be altered in person. This disincentivizes them from thinking they can get their foot in the door with one price, only to alter it later.

The advantage of low-class buyers is that when you act professionally and punctually, you stand out.

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016),

PJs (Dec 19, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 7, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

> It helped me to also make extremely clear to people that, if the item is as described, the price can't be altered in person. This disincentivizes them from thinking they can get their foot in the door with one price, only to alter it later.
> 
> The advantage of low-class buyers is that when you act professionally and punctually, you stand out.



I was trying to not totally hyjack your thread Jon, but my worst experience was with a guy that should have been ok. I did exactly what you said. Told him exactly what I had, a picture and my bottom line. He used the strange "ploy" of telling me of all his houses in very upscale places and telling me he could get the zero turn mower I had for cheaper new. When I asked for the link he went on about other things. So I blew him off and said he should look elsewhere. He waited a month then went back to exactly the same thing. When I finally came down to 50%($1200) of list he said ok and would come by to pick it up. He showed up with a Mercedes top of the line SUV with an equipment trailer and was all smiles and nice. Then tried to give me half. I reminded him of what we agreed upon and he tried to hem and haw but we both knew he was just wasting my time. I was getting on the mower to put it away and his wife started yelling at me! telling me to take the $600! I looked at him and he said sheepishly "I didn't know it was going to look like brand new" like that somehow made sense. I went in the garage. The guy actually had the nads to email me again a month later to see if I still wanted to sell. I told him it's $1800 cash if he showed up, and if he brought his wife it was $2800.

----------

Captainleeward (Dec 8, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 9, 2015),

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016)

----------


## Captainleeward

Jon That was a rockwell table saw I Modded, however i have modded many HF tools.....:O)

----------


## Jon

Thanks Captainleeward; I fixed that reference. BTW you are still the inspiration for this post, because looking through your tools and seeing the HF tool mods was what made me think to post this!

----------


## Captainleeward

O Good happy day......:O)

----------


## Toolmaker51

My long running electrical project requires a fair amount of hardware. My installation is somewhat unconventional. 
Instead of EMT, IMT or Rigid (heck NO) conduit, opted for wireway. Shop to be is a standalone building, ramped, loading dock high, zoned M1 and entirely free span inside. Profile pic is 9500+ _American Pacemaker_ pounds last 100' from flatbed in California to Midwest doorway. Huge delay awaiting a proper roofer to insure structural integrity above a 110 yr old brick box. Assembling materials continuously, everything is coming together, after god of trusses and 50 yr asphalt shingles sent just such a contractor my way. Delay? Dead set against hanging 3 phase from leaky low pitch roof & rafters. It would negate reasonable corrections later on, or beat me up with constant maintenance $$. Cue up Mark Knopfler and "No Can Do" or "Don't You Get It?". Period. 
I work in a steady mode, key elements are function and form in that order. Conducting multiple projects, that obligates me to wring each deeply. Features deemed important are part of plan, not just bolted on. It is the very basis of measure twice /cut once.
So, wireway is being suspended with door flap perpendicular to floor, not on top as usual. Commercial hangers, couplers, tees and ells not ideally designed for that either. 
So what? Instead designed complete system to suit the installation. More importantly it presents a clean-looking install that passes a full Electrical Inspection.
A] Drew up hanger and support for max headroom [no pun]. It gets everything plumb and level, directed over each of the machine aisles. 
This post is about manufacturing the hanger brace.
I can answer mechanical/ machining questions on the tool modification. Have inserted most everything needed so readers can duplicate or alter as needed. Click the pix, text is embedded already. Apologetically, withholding on the full bracket and other components until install is done, as solution is patentable. 
   

My sister holds a Masters in English. According to her, English is comprised of 750,000 words; and someone with a substantial vocabulary uses about 35,000. Much of remaining 700,000 are occupational vocabularies; law, medicine, the sciences, engineering, even religion. 
Some are meant to exclude laypersons; from comprehension, practicing or responding. Sort of job security, shelter for those without multiple talents. Television has good examples of introducing terminology, albeit with imperfect definition. Police and law drama, surgical procedures, Arctic fishing, ... I'm disappointed "How It's Made" depicts end products without any of the immense tool-making behind a canning line, custom auto manufacturing, or machine tools themselves. It makes manufacturing appear to be a service, instead of layers of capital investment needed to produce volume. Not to mention economic waves it generates.
I'm prejudiced 'our' vocabulary, that of mechanics, seems most important of all. 
Think how it permeates other disciplines. Use those branches to expand your understanding. Look at the geographical span members of this site occupy, the span of interests, abilities, resources, and age. Places like this co-mingle our common language, creativity, and adaptation of other solutions we use as individuals.

----------

C-Bag (Apr 17, 2016),

dagrizz (Aug 5, 2022),

hemmjo (Aug 6, 2022),

Paul Jones (Jun 15, 2016),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016)

----------


## Toolmaker51

_The guy actually had the nads to email me again a month later to see if I still wanted to sell. I told him it's $1800 cash if he showed up, and if he brought his wife it was $2800._ 
That's not both barrels C-bag, more like a broadside! 
Used to get emails after utilizing BoA site, asking about the 'user experience'. I reminded them; there only because they raided my preferred financial institution. They asked for more complete explanation. Bet there an auto-program writes responses, and it did not interpret my mail. Next got one from a human, very insistent mails and calls too!
It stopped abruptly when my next was just pasted web pages; stock market reports on UMB ($45 at the time),Wells Fargo ($35), and BoA ($11). "Doesn't matter what I think, this reflects many!" 
KaBoom

----------

C-Bag (Apr 17, 2016),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Getting the bender hardway dies ready, impression of unit was sound, a little loose, but not from scrimping on material, just tolerances. 
Handle did not impart the feel desired of operating a tool. Most if not all came from fit of main tube to extension handle, even when retracted. Now it does. 
Like my roof mentioned earlier, it won't need more attention later.
Like Rome, brick by brick.


Goal is increasingly self-supporting operation, teach a group of intern /students to run it, while I work as leadman /supervisor. A lot like tradeschool, with an entirely different fee program. It is to teach basics, with metal-work at the center. Drafting, hand tools, shop math, welding, sharpening, heat treating etc. Not just because but why, and how they interact.

----------

C-Bag (Apr 17, 2016),

dagrizz (Aug 5, 2022),

Jon (Apr 17, 2016),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

Wow Toolmaker51, quite an entrance and welcome aboard! I say wow because you covered a TON of ground in those 3 posts! Your interesting reference to vocabulary is I think the heart of why this place, Homemadetools exists. 

There is a lot of exclusion and specialization in the trades and I think the reasons are too myriad to quantify. I have branched out into a lot of different parts of the mechanic fields from auto, aircraft and packing house and each one got me into different skills and materials. Which came in handy ultimately. But for many reasons we are all drawn here because we're trying to do something outside the box. So I love looking at what other folks have done sometimes for the sheer enjoyment of it and most times I'm trying to overcome some problem in my own manufacturing process. The amount of "get 'er done" here is inspiring. And even if I'm not a wood, hot rod or gun guy I can learn and apply the techniques I see to my bag of tricks. I just never know where I'm going to get the thunderclap that FINALLY provides the piece of the puzzle for the many projects I've got going or are still in the contemplation stage.

For me it's always a battle of time vs expense. So the get 'er done way sometimes is to find a HFT that like you so deftly observed, is not lacking in material, just fit and finish. And instead of bagging on its made in China the folks here go hmmm, I could do that. I'm not happy that this stuff is made in China, but I have no doubt that if there was the awareness American manufacturers could have made low end or kits that could have filled this niche. But for all the talk about freedom etc I've felt like we had only what was allowed and so instead we've been freed up be able afford to do with this stuff whatever we want. I am a creativity junkie.

It's hard for me to get a handle on the overall project you are tackling Toolmaker51, as it seems pretty vast. But thanks for posting the bender mod and sharing. It particularly inspires that you mentioned apprentice training. I look fwd to more.

----------

dagrizz (Aug 5, 2022),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 6, 2016)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Precisely. 
I appreciate greatly your interest would draw thought on the project. The apprentice thing attracts all kinds of 2-way interest; because we all (should) want to learn more. It is every bit a tactical campaign for me. I don't invest a second on Facebook, and won't. Sites like this and Practical Machinist are infinitely more centric and productive. 
Perspective led me to reverse the "out of the box" statement, like trying to bring more into "our" box (community). The project is 6500 sq. ft. an operational, genuine Toolroom, but operated as a jobber. It'll be awhile, maybe never, before there is EDM, CNC mills or lathes. Yet, an awful lot of complicated dies were built without them. 
If I have a specialty, it's production jigs and fixture tooling. Next is custom work; engine-trans adapters, billet components, frames, brackets, repair parts or reverse engineered items customers want that aren't produced. All equipment was selected to dovetail with the others, using every shop I'd worked as a baseline. A few were astounding. Whatever specialty they had, influenced what to get or shun. 
No, not all of what they had; what they had that excelled at certain operations. Developed preferences to certain critical areas like spindles, tool and work holders. #1 in where profit is gained or lost; set-up time and repeat orders. So it is actually streamlined and economical, bought used not abused. 
And where unqualified salesmen botch quotes underbid by not relying on input from shophands. "We're losing money!" NO, you moron, YOU threw it out the window.
Most all was initially transported. Knew ahead of time one-by-one would triple+ cost of uprigging, hauling, and downrigging. 2001-2005 collapse of manufacturing in California would pool the supply, far easier than multi-trips to Chicago, Milwaukee, etc.
Strategically,Tooling and Custom work compliment each other, in this concept. And one 'secret'. 
The concept includes how to draw customer interest. ? Who never wondered what is beyond the walls of a machine shop.

----------

dagrizz (Aug 5, 2022),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

The process and the thinking, crucial. All the places I worked I observed the process of how they did their business too. I agree salesmen whether it be selling parts, materials, tools or trying to market what we made led to several places going under. This go for broke and worry about the details and the loans later made me phobic of ever being a boss. And it's only through luck, or fate or Devine retribution that I find myself making and marketing something I came up with 30yrs ago this year. But lots of things had to happen like attitudes needed to change, I needed to refine the design, learn to use a computer and then make the tooling and equipment. Meanwhile the Internet happened and without it this never would have gotten a life of its own. Most times in spite of me and all while I worked several different day jobs that eventually helped with the process.

This parasitic MBA way of doing business and always squeezing the people who were actually doing the work and ignoring any input I believe is the root of the problem. Not only for those that try and build a biz but for those that need a job. The default seems they want to be some guy who goes around screwing everybody and getting rich meanwhile blaming any problems on somebody else. It's magical thinking at its worst. Henry Ford knew if you didn't pay your people enough to afford to buy what you make it wasn't really capitalism and it was not sustainable. And importantly of all MAKE SOMETHING. You have to reward hard work and initiative not bag licking. Over a certain size shop I saw time and again where the idiots rushing around yelling and doing what I've heard called seagull management styles were rewarded. And we who kept our heads down and worked effeciently were ignored and often derided. 

I agree, there is tons of old useable equipment out there at reasonable prices that might not be cnc but serviceable. I've always done everything "as needed" or the scalable way. But you really have to be a tactician and think long term and know what is going to be best for the process at hand. And for me, not get carried away  :Smile:  I admit I have TAS(tool acquisition syndrome, bad) but have managed to keep it reasonable mostly because I work out my garage. And I've lived with the constant fear it could all go away tomorrow. I keep to one man and just work towards working smarted not harder. 

So whatever you post about how to thread this whole morras is going to be of great interest to me. If I understand your choice of wire way( not sure what that is, like those plastic long boxes I thought were called raceway?) it means you'll not be limited by conduit and its inherent complications. After the building it seems the logical place to start. Methodical is good.

----------

dagrizz (Aug 5, 2022),

PJs (Apr 18, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 6, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Toolmaker51! We've added your Die Set to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Toolmaker51's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Die Set
 by Toolmaker51

tags:
bender, die

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Toolmaker51! We've added your Bender Handle Modification to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: Toolmaker51's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bender Handle Modification
 by Toolmaker51

tags:
handle, bender

----------


## Iconoscope

I have a Harbor Freight 7X10 mini lathe that was almost useless when I brought it home from the store. I think the designer had seen a lathe and knew what they were for but had never used one. There were many problems with the lathe but the basic structure was sound so I set about making improvements. My first mod was the gib that was on the back side of the saddle. That was made of cast iron and when adjusted it broke. Replaced that with a piece of bronze. The tailstock as supplied was not accurately adjustable for center. I added an adjustment screw and better clamping. The carriage cross slide travel was rather short so I extended the travel by an inch (see "Gordon Scott's Cross slide Mod", that's me!). The top slide was functional but very sloppy so I replaced it with a Cleveland slide. While the change gears available for the lathe are versatile they are not handy! I added a leadscrew gearbox that while not as versatile as change gears, permits a nice range of thread cutting and a superb selection of cutting speeds. It will cut 8,16,24,32 and 40 TPI and has an additional 5 speeds for cutting as slow as .002" per revolution of the spindle.

----------

Captainleeward (Nov 14, 2016),

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016),

PJs (Nov 15, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 15, 2016)

----------


## Captainleeward

Bravo bravo my thoughts exactly....... :Thumbs Up:

----------

Iconoscope (Nov 14, 2016)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I have a Harbor Freight 7X10 mini lathe that was almost useless when I brought it home from the store. *I think the designer had seen a lathe and knew what they were for but had never used one.*



...and that's by same general guys who have a 'navy' we're worried about? Hells bells; if a going and apparently profitable industry can't produce an engine lathe; with hundreds of well designed machine examples to reverse engineer and copy, how do they generate vessels complicated as surface combatants, let alone subs?

OK, that little vent is over. 
Great job on the up-mods to the 7x10 lathe. Bronze gib is common to first rate machine tools, a great dissimilar material choice. Good steel is often used, probably in the range 1045 or so, but I've seen cast iron on occasion. Always an issue to store and handle, hard to see logical design, two similar materials in sliding close contact?
Also excellent use of a heli-flex coupler from box to lead screw, regardless how well you were able to align radially/axially. Did they provide for a shear pin in their connection from final drive to lead screw?
And I croaked laughing about Cleveland slide. That likely had more design + process engineering work than they spent on entire lathe, not to mention how long ago; all slide rules, scales, and vellum! Likely a bit of hand fitting as well.
One little correction. Use of original change gears or new box allows _feed_ selection.
_Speed_ refers to RPM in machine tools, whether rotating material (ie lathe), or a cutter (ie mill). Accordingly described as strokes or inches per minute for linear cutters (shapers, planers, band saws, etc).

----------

Iconoscope (Nov 15, 2016),

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016),

PJs (Nov 15, 2016)

----------


## Iconoscope

Thanks for the encouragement! Indeed, the proper term can only be "feed" instead of speed. There is no shear pin and that is a potential disaster waiting to happen. I would like to devise an adjustable means to disengage the half nut when the carriage approaches the chuck or face plate, but that may not be feasible on this lathe. A better solution would be to drill a small hole through the leadscrew shaft where the coupling is and use an easily sheared brass or copper wire to maintain coupling instead of the set screws currently used.

----------

PJs (Nov 15, 2016)

----------


## Toolmaker51

[QUOTE=Iconoscope;79244] *There is no shear pin* and that is a potential disaster waiting to happen. I would like to devise an *adjustable means to disengage* the half nut when the carriage approaches the chuck or face plate.[QUOTE]

You'll need to complete a short list of details:
1] Wire will be unsatisfactory unless you can calculate torque [by diameter and grade of material turned x deepest cut acceptable x appropriate feed rate] of the lead screw at full load, in to select section diameter to withstand that shear force. 
2] Wire requires close fit to drilled AND reamed hole, or you'll endure backlash issues. A taper dowel would be more conventional. A small OD rollpin would be decent alternative. Rollpins are hardened spring steel; shearing is certain to raise a burr between shaft and coupling. A simple fixture bored to lead screw OD, clamped by a pair of machine screws, and a predrilled guide hole is one solution. Assembly could be removed to mill or drill press. 
3] Typically and intentionally that will not be physical centerline, when pin breaks, correct 180 reorientation will be unmistakable. Use a ball endmill for starting pocket. Cutter geometry resists deflection better than web of center drill off-axis from apex of round stock. 

SOME lathes use a face clutch. In general, that's radial teeth of gear profile or 45 degrees rigidly fixed to one side. The other side is pushed into engagement by coil spring(s) backed by a simple adjustment, a threaded nut. Increase the pressure until the bare minimum of positive engagement is attained. 
Some larger lathes arrange a projection through bottom of carriage that tips off feed of X axis. Can't think of many examples for threading. Adding instantaneous action seems problematic to equip carriage thus.
Then sell it back to HFT engineering at a _serious_ $$ premium.

As usual, I invite email/ posts with questions on anything unclear or neglected.

----------

Iconoscope (Nov 17, 2016)

----------


## Iconoscope

All valid considerations, most of which occurred to me. Some manufacturers use a nylon rod for a shear pin (Taig), But I found a better solution. I will implement a mechanism to open the half nut when the carriage approaches the headstock. I have the method mostly worked out and will soon have it installed!
Thanks for your input!!

----------


## mklotz

> Some manufacturers use a nylon rod for a shear pin (Taig),



Maybe I'm missing something but it seems to me that a shear pin should not be made of a ductile material, lest under overload it deforms to the point where it's difficult to impossible to remove it. Wouldn't a brittle material that breaks cleanly under overload be a better choice?

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 18, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

> All valid considerations, most of which occurred to me. Some manufacturers use a nylon rod for a shear pin (Taig), But I found a better solution. I will implement a mechanism to open the half nut when the carriage approaches the headstock. I have the method mostly worked out and will soon have it installed!
> Thanks for your input!!



This sounds like an interesting fix. Can't wait to see it.

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 17, 2016)

----------


## Frank S

While I quite agree that any lathe worth its salt would have a device incorporated in the mechanics which drive the lead screw to prevent the total or preferably even partial destruction of any components of the machine. Shear pins as such really should be tapered. I prefer in most cases when making a new taper pin to use relatively soft metals I also like to make the pins long enough to add a thread on the small end so I can use a nut to tighten the pin in the taper, thus yielding a positive tight connection for the shaft involved. 
However this only addresses half of the problem since long before any such installed device could shear even should the pin in wuestion be made out of tempered glass a lot of damage would have already occurred like deep gouges in the chuck or jaws or work piece the cutting tool would either be destroyed or at the very least severely dulled or have the tip broke off possibly embedding in the lens of your safety glasses, reminding you why you wear them in the first place.
Looking at the carriage Apron of the lathe in question I see that the half nut engagement lever appears to rotate up and down in the same plane as the apron in moving, therefore as I see it a mount needs to be made to hold a sliding disengagement shaft  , Some sort of tab may have to be installed between the leaver and the apron for the rod to strike and this may have to be made to fit in the 12 or 6 o;clock position on the other end of the disengagement shaft should be adjustable this way the stop could be used to halt the movement of the X axis at very nearly any position.
to Further enhance the beauty of the re-engineering of this little lathe would be a 3,4 ,5 or even 6 indexed position rotary cylinder with adjustable stops of different lengths. These would allow for a multi stop setting for repeatable turning,
I would require a close up pic of the apron with some dimensions if possible to draw up a rudimentary design for such a device 
However after reading your posts I am pretty sure that you can figure out one for yourself given a little nudge in that direction.
U really admire using a Cleveland style slide on your cross slide that is top drawer thinking

----------


## Frank S

Sorry should have read post #28 before replying

----------

